# lightweight cassettes



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm interested in going to a lightweight cassette (11/23). From what I can tell there are three main manufacturers: Recon, Token, and KCNC. I am wondering if any one of these is better than the others. From what I see on Ebay, the Recon's are by far the most reasonable in price but are they as good as the Token's and KCNC? Are there others to consider? Help!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I use/sell the KCNC and Recon ones. Both shift very well and last a while if maintained right. Best used with KMC chains, IMO.

Which Token cassette are you looking at? The all aluminum one won't lasy very long.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

How about sram red (1090)? light weight but more durable...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*But why?*



jrz1 said:


> I'm interested in going to a lightweight cassette (11/23). From what I can tell there are three main manufacturers: Recon, Token, and KCNC. I am wondering if any one of these is better than the others. From what I see on Ebay, the Recon's are by far the most reasonable in price but are they as good as the Token's and KCNC? Are there others to consider? Help!


I know you didn't ask the question, but why do you want to get a lightweight cassette. They just wear out faster, and the weight savings is meaningless unless you're at the highest level of the sport and doing major climbing. Is this just one of those weight-weenie fesish things?


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I currently am using a Sram Red but want to go even lighter for the several times a year I do Mount Mitchell or other big climbs. And, yes, I guess I must admit to a bit of a weight weenie fetish as well. Guilty as charged!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*TR TI ceramic 10 sp*

Recently, I bought one of this from eBay (TR cassete) its designed by a US company and made in Taiwan. They are much lighter then my Dura-Ace cassete.
I've over 200 miles on it and no problems so far (ghost shifting, dropping chain, skips,etc). I've a Dura-Ace cassete on my other wheel and performance wise they are very similar, the TR is a bit noisy though;just a tad. 
I've another one on the way. 12/28 for my climbing wheel. 

If, you've questions about it contact the seller he will respond to all your questions.


http://cgi.ebay.com/TR-Ti-Ceramic-1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2558a80923 

Regards


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

PVflyer - that sure looks like it may be a re-badged Recon cassette. I am glad to hear that the shifting quality is good. I obviously understand that the durability of a lightweight cassette is going to be substantially less than my current Sram Red cassette. I am willing to sacrifice that. What I don't want is poor shifting. That would negate any performance increase that the lighter weight would give.

Dirt Boy - since you sell both KCMC and Recon cassettes can you tell me what are the performance differences between the two and which would you ultimately recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=71832

Up to 300 miles and still working fine. No broken teeth and the coating still looks fine.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Juan - what chain are running with this cassette?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

jrz1 said:


> I currently am using a Sram Red but want to go even lighter for the several times a year I do Mount Mitchell or other big climbs.


Ok, just to throw some numbers out here...

Suppose you compare an SRAM Red cassette to the KCNC. It's about a 30g difference in weight.

Climbing 1000m (almost 3300 feet), the energy required is about 300J -- or less than 0.1 food calorie. So...you could keep your Red cassette and eat an extra Tic Tac before you go on the ride...

Asad


----------



## FLFlyer (Jan 6, 2007)

I tried a kcnc 12-27 for a while and could never get it to shift right in the middle gears. Switched back to Dura-Ace and no problems. Even tried a KMC chain with no luck. Comparing the two, the teeth on the kcnc are much wider than the dura-ace cassette, which was probably the problem. I'll sell it to anyone who wants it. Also have some kcnc brakes that are crap too.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jrz1 said:


> Juan - what chain are running with this cassette?


I've been using nothing but the KMC X10 SL gold since 2006. While it was not a new chain when I put this cassette on it did only have a couple of hundred miles on it.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jrz1 said:


> PVflyer - that sure looks like it may be a re-badged Recon cassette. I am glad to hear that the shifting quality is good. I obviously understand that the durability of a lightweight cassette is going to be substantially less than my current Sram Red cassette. I am willing to sacrifice that. What I don't want is poor shifting. That would negate any performance increase that the lighter weight would give.
> 
> Dirt Boy - since you sell both KCMC and Recon cassettes can you tell me what are the performance differences between the two and which would you ultimately recommend?
> 
> Thanks


KCNC shifts better if you are using Shimano over the RECON.

Overall where and shifting IMO is with KCNC. I have one with over 3,800 miles and no issues.

I have a few customers who prefer the RECON.

Overall, I would say KCNC.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Asad - I agree with you, sort of... I will admit that the motivation is more weight weenie driven than a true NEED for a lighter cassette to climb with. It is enjoyable for me to see how light I can get my bike without compromising performance or quality. Having said that, I do believe that there is a difference in stationary weight as opposed to rotating weight. I know this debate has been played out on this and various other forums multiple times before. And yes, I know that 50 grams saved compared to the overall weight of the bike and rider is an incredibly small percentage. But if the majority of the weight savings is in rotating parts such as crank, cassette, chain, tires, wheels, etc. and its 50 grams here and 50 grams there I believe that it will add up to a difference you can feel. Since purchasing my bike I have reduced its weight from 18+ lbs. to around 15. Almost all of that weight has been reduced in the bikes rotating parts. I can promise you that I feel that difference on every acceleration and on steep or long climbs. No difference is felt on the flats or over-all top speed or rolling hills.


----------

